# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  كل عام وانتم بخير عيد اضحى سعيد

## البوب شريف

اهنئكم بحلول عيد الأضحى المبارك 
 اعاده الله على الامه الاسلاميه والعربيه بالخير والبركات   كل عام وانتم بخير   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## yassin55

﷽  
آلَسِلَآمً عٌلَيِکْمً وٌرحًمًة آلَلَهّ وٌبًرکْآتٌهّ 
يِسِـرنِي وٌيِسِـعٌدٍنِي أنِ أتٌـقُدٍمً لَکْمً بًخِـآلَصّ آلَتٌـهّـآنِيِ وٌآلَتٌـبًريِکْآتٌ . 
بًمًنِآسِـبًةً حلول عيد الأضحى  ِ آلَمًبًآرك
أعٌآدٍهّ آلَلَهّ عٌلَيِنِآ وٌعٌلَيِکْمً آعٌوٌآمًآً مًدٍيِدٍة وٌأنِتٌـمً تٌـلَبًسِـوٌنِ لَبًآسِ آلَصّـحًة وٌآلَعٌآفُـيِة. 
 ‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏     وكل عام وانتم بالف خير ياسين شريف
SUDASOFT

----------


## البوب شريف

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا ريس*

----------

